
Apple iOS 9 Ad-Blocking Explained (And Why It's a Bad Move) - tjakab
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2485827,00.asp
======
stephenr
I can not sympathise with sites like this in the slightest. This is what that
article looks like when loading it on iPhone:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/markonen/status/61150269670988595...](https://mobile.twitter.com/markonen/status/611502696709885952)

Frankly, web advertising is largely mimicking the "shock" (loud voice over and
flashing graphics) that became more common in Australia and I imagine
elsewhere as I was growing up. For reference:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=2Ko6BC7Vl8Q&t=2m18s](https://youtube.com/watch?v=2Ko6BC7Vl8Q&t=2m18s)

I understand businesses need to make money but the ad-blocking industry only
exists because ads are becoming more and more invasive both in terms of user
privacy (tracking you across the web) and in terms of screen real estate -
often making the article _much_ harder to read.

------
slater
Company that relies on ads says ad-blocking is a bad move!

~~~
guiambros
While they are obviously biased, but they're also open about it:

 _So why not use it? Blocking ads on our site, for example, directly impacts
the bottom line—and puts our site, our staff, and our future at risk. The same
goes for thousands of sites, including big names like The New York Times and
Fox News. These large outlets have a huge audience, yet still make a pittance
online, so imagine the outcome for a bunch of smaller, online-only venues._

\--

Eventually the business model for content sites will evolve beyond
advertising, either to be ecommerce or subscription-based. But it'll require
some sort of unified payment system for microtransactions (BTC? Square?),
which means it'll still take a few years.

Till then, thousands of ad-funded sites will likely go under. The situation
will get worse before it gets better.

~~~
Boxbot

      Till then, thousands of ad-funded sites will likely go under.
    

Sounds more like getting better before it gets worse to me. I'm sure they'll
eventually figure out some other way to shove advertising down our throats but
that was going to happen anyway.

